# which bindings with new lib tech hot knife?



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

buy the cartels


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

If you liked the cartels, you really, really, wont be sorry that you bought them.

They're, pretty much, a can't fail purchase.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

just don't put a burton sticker on your lib tech board


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

but put as many energy drink stickers as you can on there.....those make you shred 38% harder.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, nothing says 'pro' like a big monster sticker on your deck. 
Then, throw everyone for a loop with a drink water sticker (just to let the ladies know that while you're a badass (monster sticker), you do have a sensitive side (drink water)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Like the others have said, if you like the Cartels, get them. They're good bindings, you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

il probably get the cartels. wasnt sure after hearing about the heel lift issue. just didnt wanna regret not trying another set that i may have liked better. the cartels were def comfortable and the ratchets were real smooth


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

there is no heel lift issue so don't worry about it


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

picked up the carterls. no complaints what so ever. they do everything right. hardly thought of them all day today. props to darkside in killington for the superb help and advice


----------

